# Hard rock band in Toronto



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Okay, so I started writing some instrumentals and decided I wanted to start a hard rock band. Some influences are older bands like Motley Crue, Acdc, GNR, and newer ones like Eighteen Visions, Velvet Revolver, Audioslave, Pantera, Rage Against the Machine, Ignite and Sentenced.

I need a vocalist, bassist and drummer. I dont really want another guitar player, but if you sing and play guitar, thats fine.

Add me on Msn or e-mail me if you want to hear some midi files of some of the songs (or if you have guitar pro, then the Gp files)


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Nobody?:confused-smiley-010


----------

